# [WYDZIELONE] Dyskusja o zasilaczach

## v7n

od raku: wątek ten został wydzielony z tego.

Kwestia wadliwego hardwaru jest bardzo prawdopobna.

1. Kwestia - 90% ludzi nawet sobie sprawy nie zdaje jak ważną rzeczą jest odpowiednie zasilanie. Podstawa podstaw. Nie mam siły się rozpisywać, streszczę się jak tylko można. Jeśli masz zasilacz typu Codegen, Megabajt, Tracer i podobne ( 400W za 60 zł ), możesz od razu go wywalić na śmietnik - będziesz miał ogromne szczęście, jeśli pewnego dnia spali się sam, a nie zbierze ze sobą na tamten świat przy okazji pół kompa.

2. Kwestia - płyta główna - ..heh.. no sam widzisz, że masz asrocka, który do najlepszych marek nie należy. W ciągu dnia może coś się przegrzewać, a nocy ( na skutek różnicy temp ) 'dopełnia się dzieło zniszczenia'   :Twisted Evil:  Rozkręć obudowę, ustaw wiatrak biurkowy. Wtedy będziemy mieli pewność, że to raczej nie przegrzewanie się

/btw - napięcia mierzymi miernikiem, nie Everestem, czy lm_sensorami :>

----------

## mbar

Ta, asrock z SiS na pokładzie to płyta typowo windowsowa. Nie żebym miał coś przeciwko tej marce, bo sam mam ze 3 asrocki w użyciu  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 1. Kwestia - 90% ludzi nawet sobie sprawy nie zdaje jak ważną rzeczą jest odpowiednie zasilanie. Podstawa podstaw. Nie mam siły się rozpisywać, streszczę się jak tylko można. Jeśli masz zasilacz typu Codegen, Megabajt, Tracer i podobne ( 400W za 60 zł ), możesz od razu go wywalić na śmietnik - będziesz miał ogromne szczęście, jeśli pewnego dnia spali się sam, a nie zbierze ze sobą na tamten świat przy okazji pół kompa.
> 
> 

 

Heh, wstyd sie przyznać, ale mam Megabajt'a 350W  :Very Happy:  Tyle tylko, że dotychczas działał dobrze. I co ciekawe, dziś w nocy zostawiłem aktualizacje systemu, a rano wszystko szło dalej.

 *v7n wrote:*   

> Rozkręć obudowę, ustaw wiatrak biurkowy. Wtedy będziemy mieli pewność, że to raczej nie przegrzewanie się

 

Cała jest rozkręcona, dla pewności dołożyłem jeszcze wiatraczek na radiator chipsetu i przeczyściłem cooler z procka (syfu sie tam zbiera niemiłosiernie  :Very Happy: ) teraz mi temperatury spadły do 35 C, po dłuższej partyjce w UT cpu 38 C, chipset 36 C. Na grafice już od nowości dołożyłem dodatkowe chłodzenie, także radiator jest chłodny i nie emituje raczej dodatkowego ciepła na mobo  :Smile: 

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 2. Kwestia - płyta główna - ..heh.. no sam widzisz, że masz asrocka, który do najlepszych marek nie należy.

 

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Ta, asrock z SiS na pokładzie to płyta typowo windowsowa. Nie żebym miał coś przeciwko tej marce, bo sam mam ze 3 asrocki w użyciu 

 

W sumie i tak sie przymierzam do wymiany, to może szepniecie parę słów jaka firma robi bardziej "linuksowe" płytki ?  :Very Happy:  Myślalem o czymś na nForce2  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

 *Quote:*   

> Heh, wstyd sie przyznać, ale mam Megabajt'a 350W  Tyle tylko, że dotychczas działał dobrze. I co ciekawe, dziś w nocy zostawiłem aktualizacje systemu, a rano wszystko szło dalej.

 W dodatku widzę małe o/c sempa.. Przyjacielu - nie znasz dnia ani godziny..

/edit - mbar dobrze prawi - nforce2 jest spoko - jak jeszcze miałem A7N8X to wszystko działało zajefajnie..

..aż do padu mostka południowego ( z mojej winy )   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mbar

Nforce2 jest OK, natomiast do końca życia nie kupię niczego co ma VIA.

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze, zacząłem wypalać CD, w tle puściłem kompilacje i napięcie +12V zeszło mi do 11.43V, czyli nie jest to zbyt bezpieczne  :Sad: 

Poweszyłem trochę po necie, znalazłem ciekawe zestawienie zasilaczy http://www.benchmark.pl/r.php?file=http://www.benchmark.pl/artykuly/testy/zasilacze2003_2/strona-4.html

Na te najwyższej klasy mnie aktualnie nie stać, w sumie myślałem o Mode Com, w testach jest ok, znalazłem nawet taki za  sensowną cenę, tylko czy 350W wystarczy ?

 *v7n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /edit - mbar dobrze prawi - nforce2 jest spoko - jak jeszcze miałem A7N8X to wszystko działało zajefajnie..
> 
> ..aż do padu mostka południowego ( z mojej winy )  

 

Co sknociłeś ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mbar

11,43 jest jeszcze w porządku  :Smile: 

A tego modecoma 350 miałem, działał dobrze, tylko jest dość głośny -- wiatrak gwiżdże jak lokomotywa. Zmieniłem go na jakiś cichszy.

----------

## v7n

Linkiem zarzucę, myślę, że duża cześć Twoich pytań znajdzie odpowiedź

http://tweak.pl/forum/index.php?showtopic=93885

http://forum.pclab.pl/index.php?showtopic=142996

Co popsułem? Przekroczyłem maksymalną liczbę modyfikacji biosa per minute   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gabrys

Jak coś pada w linuksie na normalnym kernelu (w sensie nie żaden mm, czy coś w tym stylu), to jest to wina sprzętu w 90% przypadków. Smutne to, ale prawdziwe. Jedyny problem, który zdaje się nie mieć tego wyjaśnienia, to losowe zamrażanie się iksów, ale to już zupełnie inna bajka.

Swoją drogą, miałem tak ostatnio, że zostawiłem kompa na noc, rano odpalam monitor i jest ciemny, nie odpowiada na pingi itd. U mnie to jest wina najprawdopodobniej płyty głównej/karty wifi/sterów do wifi.

Inną drogą, ostatnio na matematyce dyskretnej dowiedzieliśmy się, że istnieje prawdopodobieństwo (większe od zera), że jakiś luźny proton uderzy gdzieś w procesor i zmieni nam losowe zero na jedynkę, co potrafi położyć cały system. Prawdopodobieństwo to, jak obliczono, jest jednak mniejsze niż prawdopodobieństwo, że liczby pierwsze, które są generowane przy tworzeniu klucza do szyfrowania DSA/RSA będą tak naprawdę nie-pierwsze czyli złożone, także nie liczyłbym na to  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

Natomiast z drugiej strony P tego, że promieniowanie kosmiczne zmieni bit w pamięci RAM (która obecnie idzie w gigabajty przecież) jest już dość duże i może się zdarzyć kilka razy do roku.   :Cool: 

----------

## Gabrys

A mówisz serio, czy się zbijasz, bo nie wiem jak to odebrać? Bo np. NASA tak zrobiła pamięci (ale chyba masowe) na stacjach kosmicznych, że nawet jak 2/3 układów pójdzie do /dev/null, to nadal systemy będą działać (jakieś rozwiązania RAID-opodobne).

----------

## DtZ

Co do zwisów kompa w najmniej oczekiwanych momentch i bez żadnych widocznych objawów to czasem podobne objawy może powodować słaba bateryjka od CMOS'u. Miałem kiedyś podobny problem. System działał bez większych problemów przez dłuższy okers czasu i nagle zwis  :Crying or Very sad: . Po restarcie pare godzin pochodził i znowu się zwiesił. Po pewnym czasie nawet niechciał się uruchamiać. Kernel wywalał błędy które wskazywały że winna jest lewa pamięc. Żeby było ciekawie przechodziła ona wszystkie testy memtest86 na drugim kompie przy ciągłej pracy 24h. Różne pomysły mi do głowy przychodziły sprawdzanie napięć i temperatur na podzespołach nic nie dało  :Sad: . Kiedy już byłem prawie pewien że zwaliła się płyta główna przyszło mi do głowy żeby jeszcze bateryjkę wymienić i odpukać wszystko działa do tej pory. Co dziwne płyta głowna nie miała nawet roku  :Shocked: , więc bateryjka powinna jeszcze długo pociągnąć.

----------

## Gabrys

A jaka to płyta, jeśli wolno spytać?

----------

## mbar

Ja mówię jak najbardziej serio, gdzieś miałem wyniki badań, ale trzebaby ich teraz poszukać.

----------

## Yatmai

Poczytałem i wychodzi na to, że 350W wystarczy praktycznie każdemu w zupełności. Druga rzecz, że przypomniałem sobie, że ten mój Megabajt już kiedyś się spalił  :Very Happy:  Poszły diody, ale po wymianie działał, więc dostałem go w spadku  :Very Happy: 

Sprawie sobie tego ModeCom'a albo Forton'a, bo też piszą, że stabilny i zobaczymy czy sie poprawi  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Zasilacz warto kupić tylko nowy? Czy bezpiecznie jest zakupić markowy używany? 

(Myślę w sumie o czymś takim: http://www.allegro.pl/item112621887_wyprzedaz_fortron_fsp_400_pnf60_sprawdz_i_kup_.html).

----------

## milu

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Zasilacz warto kupić tylko nowy?

 

Polecam jednak zakup lepszego i nowego zasilacza-chyba że swojego zasilania jesteś pewien(via UPS ze stabilizowanym napięciem or sth like that). Przejechałem się na takim z drugiej ręki i jednak zainwestowałem w nowy - od tamtej pory jedyne co to kurz raz na jakiś czas wydmuchuję :]

----------

## Yatmai

To zależy *jak* używany  :Wink:  Ale zważywszy na to jakie ilości gościu oferuje to raczej nie będą używane (no pomijając sam fakt testowania  :Smile:  )

W sumie to chyba się skuszę  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> To zależy *jak* używany  Ale zważywszy na to jakie ilości gościu oferuje to raczej nie będą używane (no pomijając sam fakt testowania  )
> 
> W sumie to chyba się skuszę 

 

Heh - obecnie to nie był bym tego taki pewien - gro jest sprzętu poleasingowego lub ściąganego z UE i spora część z nich przeżyła już trochę-to czy to praca biurowa 8h/dzień czy domowa czy serwerowa to akurat mniejsza różnica  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Poczytałem i wychodzi na to, że 350W wystarczy praktycznie każdemu w zupełności. Druga rzecz, że przypomniałem sobie, że ten mój Megabajt już kiedyś się spalił  Poszły diody, ale po wymianie działał, więc dostałem go w spadku 
> 
> Sprawie sobie tego ModeCom'a albo Forton'a, bo też piszą, że stabilny i zobaczymy czy sie poprawi 

 Pewnie, że 350W wystarczy w zupełności do Twojego kompa.. Tylko że 350W by Codegen to nie to samo, co 350W made by Tagan :>

----------

## mazdac

może masz "dyskotekę" lub chwilowe zaniki napiecia. Od czasu zakupienia upsa nie zaliczyłem żadnych padów (co mimo nowej instalacji na ośce zdarzało się często (czarny ekran, zagubione pliki, zwiechy) z powodu 'przepięcia'), na początku myślałem że to wifi lub karta graficzna, ale na moich oczach zaliczylem cos takigeo (rozmauje sie ekran i slychac jak zasilacz 'startuje')

----------

## Gabrys

Może to zabrzmieć dość idyllicznie, ale moja listwa zasilająca Ever musi być całkiem niezła, bo pomimo okołosekundowych spadków napięcia (przygasa światło) komp nigdy nie zrestartował się, a monitor działał jakby nigdy nic. Co do kompa, to też mam jakiś fajny zasilacz ModeComa, za cenę którego mógłbym sobie kupić całą obudowę  :Wink: , 350W z duuuużym (12cm) cichym wentylatorem i garścią kilku fajnych zabezpieczeń, żeby w razie padu zasilacza nie poszedł cały komp, ponadto po nocy grania z kumplem w UT, gdy temperatura w pomieszczeniu podeszła do 30 st. C, a co za tym idzie w obudowie komputera do około 40, wiatrak zaczął wyć jak głupi, co jak się okazało było spowodowane "chęcią" zbicia temperatury. A 12cm wiatrak na pełnych obrotach ma taką siłę, żeby to zrobić. Po minucie zwolnił i był cichy jak zawsze  :Smile: . Ot tyle przygód z zasilaczami.

----------

## DtZ

 *Quote:*   

> A jaka to płyta, jeśli wolno spytać?

 

Asus A8N SLI Deluxe. Niedawno nawet nowego athlona 64 X2 3800 na nią założyłem i nadal chodzi jak złoto  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

To ja dodam jeszcze swoje dwa grosze. Kiedyś miałem taką przygodę, że moja całkiem nowa blaszanka made in china wydała z siebie 1,5 metrowy ogień z okolic zasilacza  :Smile: 

Alem się strachu najadł. Teraz już wiem, że nie można kupować dobrych i tanich zasilaczy (no chyba, że chcesz kupić dwa - jeden dobry, a drugi tani).

Teraz męczę ModeComa 400W - wystarcza na athlona-xp 2400+ nagrywary dvd i cd + GW PP! GF3. Wiem, że to nie high-end ale wystarcza, jak dla mnie.

----------

## Gabrys

Tak naprawdę, to komp zużywa nie więcej niż 150W, testowane miernikiem. Natomiast pewien nadmiar mocy może być bardzo potrzebny i do tego sumuje się nadmiarowe 200-250W z zasilacza jako takiego (gdy jest 350-400W) oraz mocy ukrytych, o których wie tylko producent, które mogą przydać się w momentach strasznych przeciążeń, np. przy rozkręcaniu się dysku twardego  :Wink: *. I właśnie o te moce ukryte rozchodzi się przy zasilaczach gorszych marek, zasilacze owe bowiem rzadko kiedy w ogóle mają moc, którą podają, nie mówiąc o pewnych technologicznych nadmiarach.

* nie wiem, czy TO akurat jest największym problemem dla zasilania komputera, ale na pewno jakieś chwilowe deficyty mocy występują.

----------

## mbar

nie tylko TO, ale zauważcie, że linie napięć 3,3, 5 i 12 V mają własne limity mocy  :Smile:  wystarczy przekroczyć jeden z nich i komp siada, mimo, że sumaryczna moc może być dużo mniejsza od ogólnej mocy zasilacza (która właśnie jest sumą wszystkich mocy).

----------

## Yatmai

Czyli dochodzimy do wniosku, że trzeba mieć troche zapasu mocy... Albo no name 500W, albo firmowy 350W  :Very Happy:  Tak czy owak, nie przeginając z tą "marką" wychodzi na jedno w cenie  :Wink: 

Swoją drogą, odkąd zagroziłem, że kupie nowy zasilacz, komp zaczął bardzo fajnie chodzić  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *v7n wrote:*   

> ..heh.. no sam widzisz, że masz asrocka, który do najlepszych marek nie należy

 

Ja mam asrocka i to jeszcze na chipsecie uli - spoko płytka, choć z chipsetem SIS to rzeczywiście nie jest debeściak

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  natomiast do końca życia nie kupię niczego co ma VIA.

 

Widze że mieliśmy podobne doświadczenia  :Wink: 

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Natomiast z drugiej strony P tego, że promieniowanie kosmiczne zmieni bit w pamięci RAM (która obecnie idzie w gigabajty przecież) jest już dość duże i może się zdarzyć kilka razy do roku.

 

Nie sądze, nie na ziemi, raczej w kosmosie. Może tu dotrzeć co najwyżej neutrino, ale czy ma energie potrzebna do zmianu stanu to nie wiem. A prawdopodobieństwo że trafi to ma sie jak ilość cząsteczek deuteru w 40 wagonach pociągu do 2 trafień na dobe  :Smile:  No... pomnożona może jeszcze przez ilość cząsteczek na tranzystorach mogących ten stan zmienić

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> znalazłem nawet taki za sensowną cenę,

 

cena sensowna, ale za te cene nie da sie zrobić dobrego zasilacza

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> przypomniałem sobie, że ten mój Megabajt już kiedyś się spalił  Poszły diody

 

otóż to, niska cena niska jakość podzespołów praca na granicy mozliwości

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Albo no name 500W, albo firmowy 350W 

 

Ja mam w jednym kompie markowy 230W  :Smile:   Z czego proc pobiera najwięcej. Jak nie ma sie w kompie mocnej karty graficznej, ze trzech dysków, to wystarczy nawet na athlona który sie grzeje.

----------

## no4b

Nie wszystkie athlony się grzeją, te 64bit zupełnie nie (temperatura średnia 32 stopnie).

Ja miałem kiedyś sprzęt z athlonem64 3000+, dwoma dyskami, nagrywarką dvd i kartą tv podpięte do 230W  :Smile: 

Aktyn, piszesz, że za takie pieniądze nie da się zrobić dobrego zasilacza, a na http://forum.pclab.pl/index.php?showtopic=142996 chwalną Fortrona, którego spokojnie za < 100zł można kupić (nawet za ~70).

----------

## argasek

Kupiłem NeoTec 420W 1.5 roku temu. Bomba. Wszystkie problemy jak ręką odjął, chodzi bardzo dobrze, wiatrak duży i cichy, wsysa powietrze spod procesora, a wyrzuca na zewnątrz. Żadnych zwiech czy innych niespodzianek, dość dużo wtyczek, niektóre zupełnie mi zbędne nawet (SATA  :Wink:  ). Polecam (nie, nikt nie płaci mi za reklamę  :Wink:  ). Bonus: 3 lata gwarancji, w tym 2 lata door-2-door.

----------

## Aktyn

@no4b:

Ano nowe athlony 64 bit oczywiście są bardzo chłodne, z tym że co do fortrona to ceny ich z tego co widze dotyczą raczej wyprzedaży magazynowej. W sumie to o mocy 350 W nawet nie najgorzej sie prezentują. Nie zapominajmy że też cała masa zasilaczy dla mas też jakoś tam sobie egzystuje  :Wink:  niekoniecznie paląc się od razu, w końcu mało kto powyżej 200W wykorzystuje, jedynie mocna karta czy procesor.

Nie przeglądałem zasilaczy ze dwa lata, i z tego co teraz widze zrobił sie krok naprzód co do jakość/cena co poniektórych.

Łatwiej też kupić zasilke z mocniejszym +12V niż dwa lata temu. No i wybór producentów tez całkiem pokaźny.

W każdym razie coś w okolicach 100 zł można wybrać. Z resztą nie tylko  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Nie sądze, nie na ziemi, raczej w kosmosie. Może tu dotrzeć co najwyżej neutrino, ale czy ma energie potrzebna do zmianu stanu to nie wiem. A prawdopodobieństwo że trafi to ma sie jak ilość cząsteczek deuteru w 40 wagonach pociągu do 2 trafień na dobe  No... pomnożona może jeszcze przez ilość cząsteczek na tranzystorach mogących ten stan zmienić
> 
> 

 

Krótkie googlowanie pozwoliło mi przypomnieć:

http://www.research.ibm.com/journal/rd/401/curtis.html

http://www.memorystrategies.com/cdrom/CosmicRadiation.html

Z prac IBM wyszło, że jeśli nie ma dobrego ekranowania, to w module 256 MB pojawia się jeden błędny bit w ciągu miesiąca spowodowany promieniowaniem kosmicznym:

"This clearly indicates that because of cosmic rays, for every 256 Mbytes of memory, you'll get one soft error a month," said Tim Dell, senior design engineer for IBM Microelectronics. "The same phenomenon for hard errors with multiple bits will also come into effect with soft errors."

http://www.eetimes.com/news/98/1012news/ibm.html

Soft error oznacza błąd możliwy do skorygowania mechanizmem ECC pamięci (którego 99% tu obecnych pewnie nie ma, jak to w desktopach).

Szczęśliwie na poziomie morza ilość błędów nie jest zbyt duża  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Z prac IBM wyszło, że jeśli nie ma dobrego ekranowania, to w module 256 MB pojawia się jeden błędny bit w ciągu miesiąca spowodowany promieniowaniem kosmicznym:
> 
> Szczęśliwie na poziomie morza ilość błędów nie jest zbyt duża 

 

W sumie wydawało mi sie że kawałek atmosfery + blacha kompa + 10 cm betonu wystarcza żeby sie uchronić przed zjawiskiem.

Tym bardziej że komp mi pracuje bezawaryinie, tzn sa awarie ale powtarzalne.

Choć nie wiem... Może napisze program zarezerwuje ze 100-200Mb wolnego, i bedzie mi tak sobie w tle sprawdzał poprawność co 1 sek.

Komp sie i tak nie zużyje, a kto wie czego sie człowiek dowie.   :Wink:   Choć nie spotkałem sie z przypadkiem wykrycia czegoś takiego przez memtest

A promieniowanie kosmiczne daje sie we znaki, podobno piloci i stewardessy często podrużójących na dużych wysokościach są w grupie dużego ryzyka zmian rakowych wywołanych tymże promieniowaniem.

----------

## Gabrys

Wydaje mi się, iż z tym ECC się mylisz, to jest tak popularne, że każda kostka DDR to ma (albo coś mi się stało z mózgiem, bo w sumie też ma trochę tych komórek, a często wystawiam go na promieniowanie kosmiczne).

----------

## mbar

@Aktyn: ale jeszcze zauważ, że aby był pad systemu, to ten bit musi się zmienić w zajętej pamięci, np. kodzie jądra, jakiejś tabeli programu, itp., jeśli bit zmieni się w niezaalokowanej pamięci to nic się nie stanie.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi się, iż z tym ECC się mylisz, to jest tak popularne, że każda kostka DDR to ma (albo coś mi się stało z mózgiem, bo w sumie też ma trochę tych komórek, a często wystawiam go na promieniowanie kosmiczne).

 

No to może to Ci trochę rozjaśni:

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=9296

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=7549

Jedne mają, drugie nie, i założę się że ty w swoim kompie masz te bez ECC. Podobnie jak ja  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie sprawiłem sobie tego Forton'a, chodzi jak złoto, a mnie skończyły się zawiechy systemu czy samych X'ów  :Very Happy: 

Dzięki za sugestie, dla zainteresowanych, kolo jeszcze sprzedaje kilka takich zasiłek, a serio są mało, jeśli wogóle używane. Żadnych rysek na obudowie, czy na wtyczkach molex, ani odrobiny brudu, a z doświadczenia wiem, że tego nie da się tak doskonale doczyścić  :Very Happy: 

EDIT

Przyszło mi jeszcze jedno do głowy, czy poprzedni, słaby zasilacz mógł być przyczyną spalenia 3 kości ramu w ciągu 2 miesięcy ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## v7n

Przyczyn spalenia się kości ramu może być tyle ile jest przyczyn zwiech Jedynego Słusznego Systemu Z R3dm0Nd   :Twisted Evil:  Mnie np spaliła się kośc 512 mb Kingston po tym jak zbyt energicznie włożyłem ją w slot.. kurde, miałbym już 1 gb   :Confused: 

W sumie średnio w takim przypadku podpada mi zasilacz - kość ramu zużywa kilka W. Chociaż, kto wie..

----------

## Gabrys

Niezbyt ładnie wyprofilowana linia zasilająca mogłaby (przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje) spalić RAM. W końcu to są (czy jeszcze?) CMOS-y.

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie na to by wskazywało. Mianowicie mam kość 400Mhz Elixir'a, mobo standardowo wykrywa ją jako 333 i na starym zasilaczu po przestawieniu na 400, memtest86 zgłaszał błędy (na 333 nie), teraz po wymianie zasiłki hula na 400 aż miło  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Mianowicie mam kość 400Mhz Elixir'a, mobo standardowo wykrywa ją jako 333 i na starym zasilaczu po przestawieniu na 400, memtest86 zgłaszał błędy (na 333 nie), teraz po wymianie zasiłki hula na 400 aż miło 

 

Musiałeś mieć naprawde niezbyt dobry ten zasilacz, może zmęczony już pracą. A może tylko niezbyt dobry styk na złączce do płyty.

W zasilaczu jest ważna nie tylko moc, ale i jakość napięcia, czyli tętnienia, zdolność do pulsowego (skokowego) poboru mocy, i takie tam bzdety, o których 90% ludzi nie ma pojęcia. O szpilkach na liniach to już w ogóle nie wspomne, bo to horror w biały dzień.

----------

## Yatmai

No nieźle zmęczony, bo przecież raz już sie spalił  :Very Happy:  Teraz będe wiedział, że jak zasiłka idzie z dymem to nie naprawiać a kupić coś porządniego  :Very Happy: 

----------

